
Adobe announces full Photoshop CC for iPad - MontagFTB
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/15/adobe-photoshop-cc-ipad-launching-2019/amp/
======
bunnycorn
Press Release: [https://news.adobe.com/press-release/creative-cloud/adobe-
an...](https://news.adobe.com/press-release/creative-cloud/adobe-announces-
next-generation-creative-cloud-max-2018)

